# Turbo upgrade on 1.8 T



## mmpo (May 2, 2015)

Hello guy i am Milton from Bogota, Colombia. I have a chevrolet cruze 1.8 2012 model LT. We are upgrading to 1.8 T we will put intercooler , blow of valve , new inyectors of 750 cc , haltech sprint 500 , garret turbo, forged piston JE and forged rods Pauter and we want know your recomedation for this proyect.


----------



## johns1987 (Sep 19, 2016)

Did you accomplish this I want to out a turbo in my 15 1.8 cruze lt


----------

